# Need A Pumpkin Light For Your Krate ?



## A.S.BOLTNUT (Mar 13, 2016)

I have this in the For Sale Thread.


----------



## jimmy villa (Nov 17, 2016)

How much 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## STIKSHIFTER (Nov 18, 2016)

That's an older post.  It appears to be SOLD.


----------

